# Fish Finder mount - transducer location



## giant9014 (Jan 28, 2010)

Working on rigging up the yak to do some fishing. I have a Field and Stream Eagle Talon sit on top that I'm just getting ready to take out for the first time. My main concern is the placement of the transducer. Has anyone had issues with mounting it on the bottom of the hull? Doing some research and I've also seen some arms that swing down over the side. Any suggestions or advise on what's best?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I use Lawrence's over priced scupper hole transducer mount on my F&S Talon. It fits their products specifically, but if you have a small transducer you should be able to modify for other brands.


----------



## Yakker (May 4, 2012)

I agree with cdoj; the Lowrance scupper mount works really well. Just have to be cautious about rocks and stuff when beaching since it's exposed outside the hull. 

i considered the RAM flexible arm mount which seems to be a nice solution but I already have enough clutter on the rails with two rod holders and the fish finder. Getting back into your yak when dumped is a concern when the rails are filled. I try to keep one side empty so I can get back on more easily.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

What about doing a shoot thru hull mount? Just epoxy it to the hull on the inside. .worked great on my old glass boat that had almost 3/8" of glass. Just an idea. ..


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

GuppyII said:


> What about doing a shoot thru hull mount? Just epoxy it to the hull on the inside. .worked great on my old glass boat that had almost 3/8" of glass. Just an idea. ..


I've seen many videos on YouTube of it being done like that. A lot of those guys use marine goop. I would probably give that a try. 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## giant9014 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Will likely do the shoot thru hull idea as the Lawrence mount is a bit pricey. Also I'm a bigger guy so worried that I would bottom out and damage the transducer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry about the late post, just saw this.

I mounted my transducer with 100% silicone and it came off in two weeks. Afte drilling the home and rigging for in-hull transducer I really wish I would have just invested in the scupper mount - I promise you that there is nothin that will adhere to polyethelkne after it is heated past a certain point lol, at least in my opinion


----------



## giant9014 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I went with the in hull. Hopefully I don't have the same issue. Did take it out Sunday and it worked great. Caught a few fish as well so all in all a good outing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Lexel silicone adhesive lasts for many years. A lot of people have had great results. It is what I am going to be using this week to install my ducer.


----------

